# Dectomax



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I had someone tell me the other day that Dectomax causes abortions in does. Fact or fiction? I know giving anything in the first 50 days or so can cause abortion, but what about using it later in pregnancy? This last year, my management schedule was all off, so usually the does would be wormed pre breeding. They weren't. 
Just curious if you all have heard this or found it to be true. Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Actually very little of anything causes abortion, most of the info coming from boer folks is because their goats are wild, so trapping or squeeze shuteing of just bred does can cause abortion, let alone whatever else is done to the goat...how many people blame abortion, or does simply slipping pregnancy on everything but the fact that it is normal...or she was never bred to begin with?

I do know of a local big herd who is gone now, several years back, with their son a vet, gave all the vaccines given and pouring Cydectin down the backs of their does for worming caused a huge abortion storm in their herd.

Dectomax is Ivermectin, there is a link to (decided not to try to guess at the disease  or one of those names, I think the write up is in a bibliography of Goat Medicine, when giving it to just bred does. It takes at least 7 to 11 days for the embryos to implant so anything done to the doe during this time, can harm the eggs, can stress the doe out to where she implants zero of them, or can gentically harm the eggs to where later she aborts or absorbs. But once implanted, very little goes from her blood into the blood of the kids to harm them except virus, we know that immunity and little of anything passes via the placenta in goatlings, they have very little resemblance to human reproduction, including her ability to self abort, why flushing and then moving back to lower protein or lower energy grain in the beginning of pregnancy, just means a doe who being on the best of everything implants 3 or more eggs, than with the nutrition lacking she chooses to self abort some or all of the pregnancy. Moving very pregnant does who if they kid early would give you unviable kids is always talked about, purchasing just bred does should be much more of a concern. Especially moving from north, with their alfalfa hay, down here with mine. You simply can't duplicate it.

So does worming, vaccinating, medicating, stressing cause abortion during pregnancy....yes, but mostly in the 0 to 11 days window at the beginning of pregnancy.

You can always tell by my ramblings what the last subject I was talking about with someone was


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol, thanks Vicki. So long story short, no it shouldn't be a problem. That's what I gleaned anyways. 
So we know CAE doesn't pass through the blood to the kids in utero, what about CL and other goat diseases? Will they pass through?
Or is it like with CAE, they have to come in contact with/digest the infected part. (CL pus, etc)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No way could CL infect kids, it's mostly abortive diseases (that truly don't effect the kid, it effects the placenta which then effects the kids) and virus. We did a lot of work, and still are doing some of it right this week, on CAE....testing birthing fluids, knee fluid (we don't see this 'form' of CAE much anymore, most does who are affected are so via hard udders, and immune supressed disease like pnemonia. When talking with most with CAE positive does they always are plagued when older with illness, where most older does who die simply start wasteing and then die or are put down.

Yep CAE and CL is passed via contact, CL with the exude from a pus into the broken skin of another goat or you....CAE via colostrum and less so milk, not because it is less infected, like Chuck will tell you, milk is blood  but because the kids intestine is open to accepting immunity the first 12 hours or so, so the colostrum is getting into the blood stream directly, where milk is not. Vicki


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

That's interesting. Are there any other diseases passed through colostrum/milk?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Contaminated colostrum and milk....with ecoli, listeria, mastitis. Perhaps someone with some time can list the pathogens in milk and manure that infect us or our kids....it's in Goat Medicine.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I can go look it up.


----------

